
Annoying Technology - dewey
https://annoying.technology
======
smacktoward
The "Not Interested Anymore?" thing in Podcasts annoys me too. It's so common
for me to stop listening to something for a few weeks, then find I have a
backlog of episodes that didn't get downloaded when I come back to it. And of
course I always discover this when I'm out and about (since that's where I
listen to podcasts), so I can't download the backlog since I'm not connected
to WiFi.

Software that thinks it's smarter than you only works if it _really is_
smarter than you.

